# Betrug bei prepaid-Guthaben



## Justaff (7 November 2007)

Wer hat Kenntnisse über oder eigene Erfahrungen mit Betrug bei prepaid-Guthaben?

Seit gestern verfüge ich über *schriftliche Beweise*, daß der Anbieter für meine Handy-Nummern gezielt meine prepaid-Guthaben manipuliert. 

Konkret: Um Vorwände für unberechtigte Abbuchungen von diesen Guthaben (NICHT: meinem Bankkonto!) zu schaffen, wurden vollkommen willkürliche Änderungen an meinen Tarifen durchgeführt, anschließend die Mehrkosten abgebucht und danach die Tarifänderungen - teilweise - wieder zurückgenommen. Gerade der letztgenannte Umstand lässt keinerlei Raum für Interpretationen: Es geht hier NICHT um ein Versehen, sondern ganz eindeutig um Vorsatz.

Die Manipulationen wurden durchgeführt unmittelbar nachdem ich am 31.10.07 die Guthaben per Banküberweisung aufgeladen hatte. 

Weil ich schon lange den Verdacht hatte, daß hier manipuliert wird, habe ich den GESAMTEN VORGANG schriftlich mitprotololliert. :-D

Wer unter den Nutzern dieses Forums hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann seine Angaben auch beweisen?

P.S: Es geht übrigens NICHT um den Anbieter, über den ich hier im Internet surfe bzw. an diesem Forum teilnehme.


----------



## Lanthan (11 August 2011)

Bei mir werden regelmäßig alle 6 Tage 3 € vom Guthaben abgebucht, ohne daß ich telefoniere (alle Automatikfunktionen sind AUS). Habe es in letzter Zeit herausgefunden und protokolliert, das passiert aber vermutlich schon jahrelang so. Habe mich ständig über "schnell verdunstende" Guthaben gewundert. Mein Anbieter: Drillisch Telecom (Alphatel) ! über Vodafone.


----------



## Teleton (11 August 2011)

Vermutlich ein Abo eines Drittanbieters (im Volksmund auch Vertragstaschendiebes).
Frage bei Deinem Anbieter nach, notfalls Einwendungen nach §45i TKG erheben und Einzelverbindungsnachweis einfordern (Ja, das geht auch bei Prepaid). Dann kannst Du wenigstens schonmal für die Zukunft kündigen.


----------



## Anne1753 (12 Juli 2012)

Alphatel-Abzocke:

Ich habe vor gefühlten 100 Jahren eine alpahtel-prepaid-karte gekauft. Vertragsbestandteil war eine Wunschnummer, zu der man kostenlos telefonieren konnte. Ich bin absoluter Wenig-Nutzer, so wurde mein Guthaben gesperrt. Online habe ich dann um reaktivierung gebeten, sowie um Übermittlung meiner Vertragsdaten (also Kosten usw.). Mein Guthaben wurde umgehend reaktiviert, Nachricht über Kosten bekam ich nie .... Dann der Schock im Urlaub (Deutschland): innerhalb von Minuten waren € 30,00 verbraucht ! Dann habe ich mein Handy erst zum nächsten Urlaub aufgeladen, und wieder, innerhalb von wenigen Minuten für Anrufe aufs Festnetz innerhalb Deutschlands verbraucht! Dann mal genau drauf geachtet: Anruf aufs deutsche Festnetz "Teilnehmer nicht erreichbar" € 0,70 ! Nächster Versuch Festnetz: nach 3 Sek. aufgelegt: € 0,70! Nun habe ich keine Lust, noch deren Hotline zu finanzieren und habe den Anbieter gewechselt.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2012)

So was passiert mit "alten" Verträgen (auch zu prepaid gibt es einen Vertrag) recht oft, insbesondere dann, wenn das Produkt nicht mehr bedient werden soll.


----------



## Seni (4 Februar 2013)

bei mir geht es auch wieder los...das wochenende fast 3euro losgeworden ohne zu simsen oder telefonieren.
hatte es letztes jahr erst über einen monat lang(es war dann schlagartig schluss).bin wenigtelefonierer und schreiber,nutze auch kein internet...frage mich wer da noch seine finger im spiel hat ...


----------



## helga45 (16 Dezember 2014)

hallo, 
ich habe eine vodafon karte.
mußte jetzt auch feststellen, dass immer wieder 3 euro von meiner prepaid abgebucht werden, ohne dass ich tel., oder sms versende, auch kein dienst benutze.

was kann ich dagegen machen?

gruß helga


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2014)

helga45 schrieb:


> was kann ich dagegen machen?


Zuerst einmals solltest du in Erfahrung bringen, was das für eine Buchung sein soll. Hierzu musst du mit deiner CallYa-Karte registriert sein: 





			
				Vodafone schrieb:
			
		

> *Tipp für CallYa:* Haben wir Ihre Kundendaten beim Kauf Ihrer CallYa-Karte nicht erfasst, registrieren Sie bitte Ihre CallYa-Karte online unter CallYa-Registrierung.


https://www.vodafone.de/komfortaufladung/idreg_callya/index.do

Als registrierter Kunde kannst du dann mit dem Support kommunizieren.


----------



## Schorsch17 (20 Mai 2016)

Bei mir war es sogar so, dass ich die Prepaid absichtlich ca. 4 Wochen lang nicht auflud, in der Zeit fanden dann die Abbuchungen nicht mehr statt, da die Karte ja ohnehin fast leer war.
Sowald ich anschliessend aber wieder auflud, fing es wieder an. Muss das nicht automatisch aufhören ?


----------



## BenTigger (20 Mai 2016)

nein.


Schorsch17 schrieb:


> Muss das nicht automatisch aufhören ?


 Nein


----------



## Benny18 (10 August 2021)

Bei mir wird jeden Monat 10 Euro abgebucht, für Leistung die ich nie beantragt habe und auch nicht nutzen kann, weil ich keine  Zugangsdaten habe.


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2021)

Benny18 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird jeden Monat 10 Euro abgebucht, für Leistung die ich nie beantragt habe und auch nicht nutzen kann, weil ich keine  Zugangsdaten habe.


Dann solltest du mal prüfen, welches Abonnement sich da eingenistet hat und darüber nachdenken, womöglich die Drittanbietersperre für deinen Mobilfunkanschluss zu veranlassen.

Nur allein die Tatsache, dass gebucht wird, bringt dich/uns nicht weiter, um dir einen konkreten Tipp zu geben. Da musst du schon etwas aktiver in deiner Abrechnung schnökern.


----------

